# HELP! found a pigeon at my doorstep by LAX



## SHIRLEY115 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, we found a really cute pigeon yesterday. It doesn't fly and my husband is securing it in a laundry basket with weight on top just in case. I gave the pigeon some pigeon food and water. I'd love to care of it more if i know how. I think i have some kind of bird phobia cuz i dropped a baby bird when i was little. The pigeon has an *orange band* on the leg with IPB 2005 *R1891*. 

Plzz help me to locate its owner! 

Thanks,

Shirley


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness shown. what a lovely little bird.

Please do contain the bird. It is domestic and will not survive outside and is a sitting duck for predator attack. Also, we need the full band numbers and letters to find the owner.

You can put it in a cat type carrier and feed pigeon seed or wild bird seed for now and of course provide it with a spill proof little bowl of water.


----------



## SHIRLEY115 (Jul 11, 2012)

So I found the owner who lives in palm desert but he doesn't drive this far and he's willing to give us the bird. my kids will be psyched but what's next? being a racing homing piegon, does it mean it will just fly home someday?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SHIRLEY115 said:


> So I found the owner who lives in palm desert but he doesn't drive this far and he's willing to give us the bird. my kids will be psyched but what's next? being a racing homing piegon, does it mean it will just fly home someday?



It does not look like a racer, but I could be wrong.

Please go to our pet pigeon forum, there are "how to" threads and also any questions you have just ask.They don't have to fly, just have a place to excercise.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she looks like an old German owl pigeon to me. very cute.


----------



## lockentauben (Jul 2, 2012)

Its not a racer - its a sattinette by the look of it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lockentauben said:


> Its not a racer - its a sattinette by the look of it.


*It's NOT a satinette, they have leg feathers.*


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Its a Old German Owl, I have a bunch of them. It probably got scared by a hawk, they don't fly too far away from the loft. Old German Owls are great for a beginner pigeon fancier.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_German_Owl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty bird! I don't have Old German Owls, but I have Satinettes which are similar  Congrats on your new pet!


----------



## SHIRLEY115 (Jul 11, 2012)

Aww. I don't know if I can do a good job as I'm scared to handle this cute pigeon. I think I have some sort of bird phobia cuz I once dropped a baby bird when I was young and it died. I guess I'm always afraid that they'd hang onto me with its sharp claw and not let go! >_< but my 4 yrs old is psyched to have a new pet. 
Right now, it's got some poop stuck underneath its feather down there. I read I'm supposed to give it a bath twice per week. I'm thinking maybe I can use a frisbee and fill it with water? 
And our weather tends to be much colder than palm springs. If it was a dog, I'd totally know how to handle it. I'm clueless when it comes to bird. Is there someone local that can come over and check it out? The fact it flew this far and it doesn't fly anymore kinda concerned me. I don't want to keep it in a confined space. Does it need some toys or something to climb on? What does pigeon do for fun? If u r closed to LAX, plz let me know!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SHIRLEY115 said:


> Aww. I don't know if I can do a good job as I'm scared to handle this cute pigeon. I think I have some sort of bird phobia cuz I once dropped a baby bird when I was young and it died. I guess I'm always afraid that they'd hang onto me with its sharp claw and not let go! >_< but my 4 yrs old is psyched to have a new pet.
> Right now, it's got some poop stuck underneath its feather down there. I read I'm supposed to give it a bath twice per week. I'm thinking maybe I can use a frisbee and fill it with water?
> And our weather tends to be much colder than palm springs. If it was a dog, I'd totally know how to handle it. I'm clueless when it comes to bird. Is there someone local that can come over and check it out? The fact it flew this far and it doesn't fly anymore kinda concerned me. I don't want to keep it in a confined space. Does it need some toys or something to climb on? What does pigeon do for fun? If u r closed to LAX, plz let me know!!


no, don't be afraid.. you are the big human..she is the one who is afraid...lol.. if you need to tend to her..you have to handle her anyway. so if she has poops stuck to her tushie.. then..soak her in some warmish water and just knead you're fingers on the feathers with the build up..don't pull just rub with you're fingers to loosen it up under the warmish water.. then pat dry and let her sit in the sun to dry... she may not like it..but you will do her a fav.. and she will get over it.


----------



## SHIRLEY115 (Jul 11, 2012)

i'm sorry to ask this dumb question but what will happen when a pigeon is pissed off? Is it gonna peck at me to the point it hurts?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

its a very harmless bird.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

they can't hurt you a pigeon is not like parrots they don't have that much strength in the beak to hurt you. They don't have to crack open large shells and whatever else parrots eat


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats a german owl not a racer they are alot smaller than homers and not designed to fly like them.


----------



## SHIRLEY115 (Jul 11, 2012)

So my husband gave the pigeon a bath today but it still can't fly. My friend told me that they applied the antibiotic ointment to an injured pigeon and it helped. However, I don't know even know where it was injured. It had trouble even going up one step. We are going to build a cage for it today so it can have a permanent home


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*i don't understand what bathing has to do with its ability to fly, however, if the bird wants to bathe that is good sign that it feel okay. Thank you for the update, please do let us know if you have any questions or concerns. *


----------

